# Heard County



## Rackmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

Does anybody have any reports from Heard?



thanks,
rackmaster


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 9, 2008)

I put a trailcam out in a new spot this past weekend. Should have some pics this evening or tomorrow. Hopefully have some big ones.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 10, 2008)

*Acorns*

What is the acorn crop looking like in Heard?



thanks,
rackmaster


----------



## Buckaroo93 (Sep 2, 2008)

Muscadines are dropping good. I don't know about the acorns though. I think it's still a little early for acorns.


----------



## dixiejacket (Sep 2, 2008)

*Heard*



Rackmaster said:


> Does anybody have any reports from Heard?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you haven't seen my post in the Trail Cam section, check out the monster that I got this past weekend.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 6, 2008)

Went down and pulled a camera and walked around some yesterday. The grapes are already coming down great. Also found a few oaks that were dropping (not green ones blown out which there are a few).


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 6, 2008)

about half our acorn trees are loaded again this year, muscadines and persimmons are all loaded and either dropping or ready to drop.

deer sightings via camera are seemingly making a comeback over the last several years.

rain fall has been good about once a week


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 6, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> deer sightings via camera are seemingly making a comeback over the last several years.



I agree with that. Just from personal sitings from the past 3 years it has gotten better each year.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 17, 2008)

*Heard*

I went Saturday evening and didn't see anything.
Some of the white oaks are dropping.


----------



## roscoe p.coletrane (Sep 24, 2008)

I was off all the first week of opening week and went and saw all does with fawns no bucks and yes we have muscadines falling all over the creek bottoms the only acorns i saw were blown off still not falling . several members have pretty good trailcam pics of some nice 2-3 yo bucks ,but due to restrictions wont be shooters this year ...good luck for yall that hunt in heard co.


----------



## Hunk (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm ready for blackpowder season... should be a great weekend in the woods. which we had some rain, but I'm ready regardless.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 1, 2008)

I went this afternoon and hunted a creek bottom to get out of the wind. I had acorns falling so heavy I thought I might need a hard hat. Didn't see the first deer but saw some monster tom turkeys. 

Also found a few nice rubs on my way in...so it is looking up.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 2, 2008)

*heard*

No luck on our lease either.

Maybe this weekend will be better.


----------



## GWH (Oct 5, 2008)

*Rackmaster Scores!*

Killed a doe!  With his truck.  Bummer!


----------



## jacuzman (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a new lease off of hwy 34 right on the Alabama georgia line 
and the acorns are dropping good.The muscadines are loaded on 
this tract as well.Seen a few rubs and a scrape.This past weekend
I sat up on a ridge top and seen a bobcat attack a fawn that made it
after momma stepped in and ran the bobcat out of the area.I mean
it was just stomping and blowing at it 10 yards behind it the whole 
way down the ridge till it was out of sight.It was pretty neat to 
watch this all happen.Glad the little guy made it.Seen five does in all.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 7, 2008)

saw momma and baby on friday afternoon, shut out all day saturday, saw spike and 4 does on sunday morning and missed one of the does

acorns dropping good and the deer are starting to hit them

got a TC pic of a small 8 (havent seen before) still in full velvet on the 27th of sept! then on teh 30th he was losing it.

food plots probably a waste this year, need rain something awful


----------



## jacuzman (Oct 7, 2008)

Not trying to change the thread,but can you guys tell me when the
rut kick's in good on the west side of Heard co.I'm just passed
Waresville on Hwy 34.Just trying to plan my vacation time.


----------



## GWH (Oct 8, 2008)

*rut*

My guess is sometime around 20th.  Last year it was closer to the end of Nov.


----------



## Hunk (Oct 8, 2008)

Jim,

Are the acrons falling behind the church? thinking about behind the church, the 100 yard stand, woods road stand and perhaps over between the T plot and the insulation stand for this Saturday afternoon. 

chat soon, blackpowder come on!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 8, 2008)

jacuzman said:


> Not trying to change the thread,but can you guys tell me when the
> rut kick's in good on the west side of Heard co.I'm just passed
> Waresville on Hwy 34.Just trying to plan my vacation time.



the farther west in heard you go the later the rut.  our does did not drop babies this year until mid july which puts the breeding in early to mid december.  seems like it gets later every year.  last year the first babies showed up at about the same time and I had all pregnant does on TC on july 4th.

sooooo basically starting the week after thanksgiving it should be getting just about right.  we are off frolona


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 8, 2008)

Hunk said:


> Jim,
> 
> Are the acrons falling behind the church? thinking about behind the church, the 100 yard stand, woods road stand and perhaps over between the T plot and the insulation stand for this Saturday afternoon.
> 
> chat soon, blackpowder come on!



hunk I didnt walk them on saturday when I was covering ground.  I will on friday if I remember.  the oaks just below the plot (where the old plot was) usually start dropping good about now.  the plot (although in horrid shape) was covered in tracks 2 saturdays ago so the deer are moving through for sure.  redneck mcguiver (on property next door) is getting a lot of TC pics on that side of his property.

that stretch of woods between T and insulation is full of whites and has not been hunted.  

last year on ML opener I killed one out of the fencerow stand too


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 8, 2008)

also, no one has been in the hundred yard stand.  might be great.  I saw a good number there last year in bow season.

I have a stand in the oak flats across from the main gate now and those acorns are dropping good, but all the TC pics I have are after dark.  maybe being in the 100 yard stand and closer to that cut will help


----------



## Hunk (Oct 8, 2008)

cool on the 100 yard stand, I bought one of the new equilizer stands, may be perfect to hang it up between T and insulation. 

Also that area behind the camp over by the cabin may be a good spot to hang. will see. 

also got to bring that little boat for Bubba and his ladyfriend.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 8, 2008)

yep dont forget the lil boat


----------



## Hunk (Oct 8, 2008)

will be down on Saturday mid day, around noon-ish, if the hunting is good maybe I will stay late on Sunday.


----------



## jacuzman (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks Jim and GWH for the info.I'll be in the woods Nov.20 through dec.7 and hope the mature bucks are out looking for
some hot does.Good luck to you guys too.


----------



## fuller729 (Oct 9, 2008)

my cousin and I saw around 20 yesterday after the rain and my cousin stuck two of them.  Deer are moving great on my propery.  We have took 4 doe so far and passed up on a lot more this year on our Heard track


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 9, 2008)

Hunk said:


> will be down on Saturday mid day, around noon-ish, if the hunting is good maybe I will stay late on Sunday.



I will be there either way.  be there at lunch tomorrow through whenever if it somewhat cool


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 9, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> I will be there either way.  be there at lunch tomorrow through whenever if it somewhat cool



Jim, from what we have seen lately, there has been alot of travel right up and down the prop. line between us and the church. We moved 2 cams over that way last week, will pass on what we see.
Good luck sat. morn.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks Kim.  If I free up over the weekend I might stop by camp


----------



## Hunk (Oct 10, 2008)

Lots of activity behind the church eh? I may have to go put my climber back there this weekend where I can shoot to the propert line. They are probably moving on the edge of the small pines and our hardwoods. God I love deer hunting.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 10, 2008)

Just watch the shots, we got a few stands all around at a minimum of 100 yards in.    I can do food plots, good stands and great pics but i don't do resuce ops. 


Hey Jt.  I got stuck working this weekend but Jeff and a few others should be down.  I will most absolutely be there next weekend and monday for sure.


----------



## Hunk (Oct 14, 2008)

Kim,

Will do on the shots... we don't hunt the property line, but we may hunt where we can see it. 

Jim saw 3 bucks and a doe this weekend, I was skunked. Did y'all see anything, thought I heard a shot over that way. 

Bill


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 14, 2008)

Hunk, yeah you heard a shot.  Doug made a boo boo while staring down a couple small does.  Says when the smoke cleared there was nothing..  LOL


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 19, 2008)

How'd the opener go for everyone? I saw a couple young bucks yesterday after, as did my dad. This morning I had a doe come in right at first light but I was on the ground and she got up on me so quick I couldn't get the gun up before she figured something wasn't right.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 19, 2008)

my brother shot a doe around 9a.m. i saw nothing on sat. morning.


----------



## Perry Hayes (Oct 24, 2008)

Lots of deer seen at our club, only one person let one fly.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 26, 2008)

we have had a couple of does killed since opening weekend.

Congratulations to GWH's son for killing his first deer (spike) this weekend!!!


----------



## Hunk (Oct 27, 2008)

well it got is all excited!!! funny however. we are starting to see more deer, well that's what I'm told, i've been away from the club since blackpowder. will get down soon around thanksgiving. good luck




Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hunk, yeah you heard a shot.  Doug made a boo boo while staring down a couple small does.  Says when the smoke cleared there was nothing..  LOL


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 29, 2008)

We had a 5pt killed Monday


----------



## alanramc (Nov 4, 2008)

i missed a good one sat about 250 yards on a power line.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 4, 2008)

things are slowly starting to TRY to get back to normal.  sightings are up over the last 4 years.

VERY STRANGE...we are seeing some signs of a very very early rut for our side of the state.  we will see


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 17, 2008)

*Heard report*

DEER WE HAVE HAD KILLED

1- 8pt 
1-4pt
1-spike
1- button head
several does.

Saturday Report - Saw a unicorn spike chase a doe in front of my 4 wheeler.  Called in a spike with about 8 inch spikes with a Grunt call and a can. 
Buddy of mine had a 5pt bedded down in front of his deer stand. Lots of rub lines and scrapes it is getting PRIMETIME.


----------



## GWH (Nov 19, 2008)

*Heard 08*

A hunting I will go and a bit freezing I believe.


----------



## Mudslide slim (Nov 19, 2008)

tell me when to expect the rut in Heard,We are just starting to see scrapes!


----------



## ToddW (Nov 19, 2008)

I've seen scrapes being worked and I saw a nice 8 chasing a doe on Mon. at about 1:00pm. I didn't have a grunt call with me but I sounded off with a homemade grunt and he didn't even look. That was off Joe Stephens Rd.


----------



## TwoSeasons (Nov 19, 2008)

I hunt just on the North side of Troup.  Close to Heard County.  My dad and I took two nice nines during the first week of season.  We were doing good up to this point.  Saw some deer during bow season.  But it has been really slow after the intial week of gun season.  Thought we may have an early rut because of the two bucks killed and alot of rut sign.  The deer were not in rut that we killed.  Rut signs are gone.  Should heat up over the next 2 to 3 weeks in our area based on the last 10 years.  Deer sign and deer sigthings this year have been really depressed.  Deer herd looks to be down.  (Coyotes, to many doe days, Are we harvesting to many deer in state ???)  Not sure but something does not seem right.  We are not seeing many does. 

Keep me in touch with what you are seeing on your hunts.  I will post my observations as well.

" Can not harvest him on the couch,  Get in the Woods"


----------



## dearing87 (Nov 19, 2008)

ToddW said:


> I've seen scrapes being worked and I saw a nice 8 chasing a doe on Mon. at about 1:00pm. I didn't have a grunt call with me but I sounded off with a homemade grunt and he didn't even look. That was off Joe Stephens Rd.



Man thats crazy i hunt off joe stephens rd too and those ridge runner grunt tubes work great in that area! Whats crazy is i found one layin in the middle of OUR road on the property line which we seen our neighbor walkin (trespassing) down the other morning!!!


----------



## ToddW (Nov 20, 2008)

dearing87 said:


> Man thats crazy i hunt off joe stephens rd too and those ridge runner grunt tubes work great in that area! Whats crazy is i found one layin in the middle of OUR road on the property line which we seen our neighbor walkin (trespassing) down the other morning!!!


 *Oh! You caught me, Mister! Please don turn me in! *
Yes sir we did travel down down that road, 4ft off the property line, to get to our ladders on the back side. We did it to be quiet to keep from jumping or pushing any deer. For years we've had a mutual aggrement with whoever leased that land to use that road to access the back side of our property long before the timber company leased it to you. In fact we've always had a key to that gate. And you saw us from your truck as you were coming in. Had you been hunting we would not have gone that way. You didn't hear us come out either did you? No because if we know your hunting in your blind we intentionally go 300 yds out of our way to keep from walking behind you along the property line and jumping any dear that may be around you. I guess now you'll know everytime we hunt those two ladders, you'll hear us as we trample thru the woods behind you. Don't forget what the word 'neighbor' means.
By the way, keep that grunt call my 8 yr old son dropped. You may need it more than him.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 21, 2008)

*10 pt*

We had a 10pt killed yesterday.
He was CRUISING looking for does.


----------



## dearing87 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Deer*

I seen a doe this mornin at 1030 then i was climbing down at 245 and had a 7 point walk up so i stopped climbin and busted him!! Got lucky


----------



## TwoSeasons (Nov 21, 2008)

We saw more deer the latter part of this week than we have since the first week of season.  We have several bucks on trail cameras that we have not seen all year.  The bucks are crusing for does at night.  We have two bucks fighting on camera.  The next two weeks should be really good in South Heard and North Troup.  Bucks will be moving over the next two weeks really good late in the morning and late noon.  Stay in the woods. We have seen alot of new scrapes this week.  It is on.


----------



## gabulldawg83 (Nov 23, 2008)

I got a nice little 2.5yo buck on trail cam about three days ago. He was working a mock scrape. This is off of Bevis road. I will be hunting it Tuesday morning and possibly tommorrow night. I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 24, 2008)

*Heard is rocking*

HAD A 10pt AND ANOTHER BUCK (couldn't tell what he was) COME IN CHASING A DOE AT LAST LIGHT YESTERDAY.  COULDN'T GET A SHOT ON THE 10. 

SAW 2 DOES THIS MORNING.

YESTERDAY A FRIEND OF MINE HAD A SMALL 8pt CHASING A DOE AND ANOTHER GUY ON OUR CLUB SEEN A HUGE 8 YESTERDAY MORNING.   

IF YOU HUNT IN HEARD GET TO THE WOODS!!!!


----------



## fuller729 (Nov 24, 2008)

They are crusing


----------



## gabulldawg83 (Nov 24, 2008)

I hunt corps of eng off of Bevis rd. I sat in the stand for 8 hours today and saw nothing. I haven't seen anything but trail cam pics this year (getting frustrated  ). I can't pop one to save my life. I didn't get out there until 10am b/c I didn't get off work until 8am. I will be there at o' dark:30 in the am.


----------



## Hunk (Nov 25, 2008)

reports I heard are they are starting to chase... good luck guys


----------



## gabulldawg83 (Nov 25, 2008)

15 hrs in the stand intwo days and saw a whole slew of nothing. I'm getting to my patients end. If anyone can put me on a good spot I would appreciate it. I usually hunt corps land.


----------



## TwoSeasons (Nov 25, 2008)

Shot a unique 6 point cull buck this afternoon at 5:15 in North Troup.  He had 4 on one side and two on the other.  Brow tines were 7 inches long.  Heavy mass.  Deer was with a small 8 point.  They looked like they were going to fight several times but never went at it.  We are seeing alot of scrapes in the woods.  I jumped another small buck on the way to stand.  The deer I killed had a swollen neck and his hocks were black and stinky.  Stay in the woods the rut is here.  (North Troup).  Processor told me that the deer have been rutting in Heard for about one week.  Cull buck was rubbing trees.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 27, 2008)

*Heard*

Had a spike and a doe killed yesterday.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 27, 2008)

Shot this big mule headed doe at about 8:45 this morning. Came out of a bedding area with 4 more..no bucks behind them. Shot in North Head County out of a stand hung yesterday..nice when a plan finally comes together.


----------



## MOUNT1 (Nov 27, 2008)

I have over 40 bucks in my shop to mount and only 1, yes 1 .has came out of Heard Co. Most are from Troup and Meriwether and thy are some good uns.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 2, 2008)

Is the rut over in Heard?


----------



## fuller729 (Dec 2, 2008)

Over for me, i hunt in powers crossroads area.  starting to get dead in the woods


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2008)

*Heard*

Went Yesterday and saw 3 does.
Anybody else having any luck?


----------



## jacuzman (Dec 3, 2008)

Shot a nice 8 point last weekend that was chasing does.And
seen 4 other small bucks chasing does all around me.I'm on
the west side of heard co.off of hwy 34.Going back on friday
and hope to fill out my second tag on a bigger buck.I think
the rut on the west side has started Thanksgiving week and
the bigger boys will be out this weekend.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 3, 2008)

we will be there in full force this weekend...will update monday


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 5, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> we will be there in full force this weekend...will update monday



Hope you have better luck than I did.  7 days down there and only saw 2 deer.  Either we missed the rut or it is even later than thought.  And with those guys north of us taking everything walking,  we'll be lucky to have anything left..  

Sorry, but after this week, I have not been a Happy camper...


----------



## MOUNT1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hunting in Heard Co is just plain PITIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quality hunter (Dec 5, 2008)

Th deer herd is shot up I thought it would get better but its worse. I am done in Heard County for good.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 5, 2008)

MOUNT1 said:


> Hunting in Heard Co is just plain PITIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I agree!  It sure stinks to put time in the stand and come up empty time after time.  Makes for a looooonnnnngggg hunt.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 5, 2008)

Jay Hughes said:


> I agree!  It sure stinks to put time in the stand and come up empty time after time.  Makes for a looooonnnnngggg hunt.



Average 4 hours a sitting, Morning, noon, and evening.
Who knows, maybe just wrong time-wrong place.


----------



## jacuzman (Dec 10, 2008)

Went last weekend hoping that the rut would be in full swing on the west side of heard county and saw nothing in two day's.Did anyone of you guys that hunt the west side of heard co.see any rut activity this past weekend?I had seen planty of small bucks chasing does around the week of thanksgiving and thought the bigger boys would be on their feet by now.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 10, 2008)

jacuzman said:


> Went last weekend hoping that the rut would be in full swing on the west side of heard county and saw nothing in two day's.Did anyone of you guys that hunt the west side of heard co.see any rut activity this past weekend?I had seen planty of small bucks chasing does around the week of thanksgiving and thought the bigger boys would be on their feet by now.



I sure can't figure it out, but who knows?


----------



## meherg (Dec 10, 2008)

only 4 deer killed all year on our club bevis road  no rut what so ever


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 10, 2008)

quality hunter said:


> Th deer herd is shot up I thought it would get better but its worse. I am done in Heard County for good.


I have seen several good bucks taken out of Heard county this year must just be where you are hunting go ahead and hunt somewhere else other than Heard county makes more room for us that actually live here in Heard county.Na just kidding but I have seen several good deer taken this year here is Heard county good luck with the rest of your season.


----------



## GWH (Dec 11, 2008)

*heard*

Everyone wonders what happen to the Heard County deer herd.  The state will not release this information.  So it is up to me to tell you.  It is a combination of three things, Big Foot, Pumas and a transplanted Loch Ness Monster.  More info and pictures later.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 11, 2008)

LOL dont forget the woolly bugers


----------



## fuller729 (Dec 11, 2008)

I love hunting Heard County and see a lot of deer.  I have great land in Coweta where I could see deer everytime almost but just have that gut feeling the true buck of my dreams will step out in from of me in Heard County.


----------



## dogboy (Dec 12, 2008)

meherg said:


> only 4 deer killed all year on our club bevis road  no rut what so ever


Where on Bevis Rd is your club and what is the name?


----------



## meherg (Dec 12, 2008)

first road pass wma duck ponds turn right at stop sign go straight mt zion dirt road and mt pleasant rd  shirttail hunt club  i dont know why the name noone misses  no deer


----------



## Perry Hayes (Dec 13, 2008)

I have let 29 bucks walk this season, Saw chasing last weekend, club member rattled up two trophy bucks last weekend and got one of them.


----------



## TwoSeasons (Dec 13, 2008)

Saw a doe and a spike this afternoon on food plot.  We saw several fresh scrapes and rubs on the way to the stand.  Heard 5 gun shots.  Any updates.


----------



## dogboy (Dec 13, 2008)

meherg said:


> first road pass wma duck ponds turn right at stop sign go straight mt zion dirt road and mt pleasant rd  shirttail hunt club  i dont know why the name noone misses  no deer


I am down the road on the north side of Bevis at Hwy 219.


----------



## meherg (Dec 13, 2008)

well how has the hunting been  my first year in this club cor land has been good troup county


----------



## dogboy (Dec 14, 2008)

meherg said:


> well how has the hunting been  my first year in this club cor land has been good troup county


Not real good. I saw 4-does Thankgiving week, didnt shoot with the rut. Took one doe the week before. I think they have only taken 3 the whole season. I have good buck sign by the big swamp that I will be looking at the rest of this year and next season.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 14, 2008)

*Heard*

Some guys on our club are seeing small bucks chasing.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 14, 2008)

Saw around 10 does this weekend and none had bucks with them.


----------



## meherg (Dec 14, 2008)

no deer on club  but seen a goodone cross bevis road this morning maybe he will move my way


----------



## benbishop6602 (Dec 16, 2008)

*big doe*

shot 130 lb. doe on power line sat. in heard co. no bucks this weekend.2 other  members saw 1 good buck just passing thru sat. returning to old club in meriwether county next season to hunt them BIG BUCKS


----------



## HEARDHUNTER (Dec 29, 2008)

I hunt on the west side of Heard county killed a nice doe on 12-27-08 around 8 am.  Will post pictures later new to the forum.  Also i saw a nice buck from the same stand 3 weeks ago.  Hope to get him later this week.


----------



## HEARDHUNTER (Dec 29, 2008)

Here is the picture i promised.


----------



## GWH (Jan 1, 2009)

*1st day this year*

Going back to Heard for the first time this year.  Got tired and quit going last year (yesterday).  I will be back in time to watch the Dwags play, with pictures I hope!


----------



## HEARDHUNTER (Jan 1, 2009)

My brother got an older 5-pointer yesterday.


----------



## HEARDHUNTER (Jan 1, 2009)

They have definetly been moving this last week of the season.


----------



## quinn (Jan 5, 2009)

daughter shot her first last ten minutes on jan 1st we saw five in the last 15 min


----------



## quinn (Jan 5, 2009)

her hocks were very stinky and stained more than any others i had seen


----------



## alanramc (Jan 5, 2009)

why were you in my pa ? i told you not to hunt there. you are in alot of trouble mister!!! alan lol.


----------



## benbishop6602 (Jan 5, 2009)

*congratulations*

Congratulations to Quinn & Daughter. Great way to end a season! GL next season.


----------



## quinn (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks actually we were in david's pa yo got nothin bt little deer in your area and yor stands are aren't very comfy


----------



## quinn (Jan 6, 2009)

hey ben big buck bedded in your pa ran off tall and wide


----------



## quinn (Jan 6, 2009)

hey allan almost forgot roll tide roll
gotta watch out for them utes


----------



## benbishop6602 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Tall n wide*

Hey Quinn, hope you get him this season! GL


----------

